# help with pricing



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Well this was my first big commercial job on my own. Before being on my own I ran my dads business he did the pricing but I know more or less how much stuff goes for. This contractor called me and I looked at the job and I told him it was 11 a sheet for 8 footers and up from that. Im almost done now maybe 2 more days and ill be done so I need to get the price right. 11$ a sheet comes out a little less then 35 cents a sqft for an 8 footer. Well the job was 640 sheets some about 2/3 were 8 footers and the rest 10s and 12s . Almost 3 boxes of beads and some beams needed to be flat taped. Well the contractor said I could just do the 640 sheets as 10 footers since there was alot of extras so I dont want to screw the guy over. Well with the rate of .35 a sqft that comes out to around 8900. Is that a good price or am I screwing him I live in mass


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cory are you gonna make me do math? 

What's the entire footage of the boards. The 8s 10s 12s?

Is this labor only on the finishing? [If so .. That's a good price on the G/Cs part ] My price for just the finish would have been well over 10k.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Its 25,600 sqft doing it as all 10s like he said since there was some extras but if not I think the sheet count was 400 8s, 100 10s, and 140 12s. Used almost 3 boxes of beads so around 135 beads. Also there was some lift work and 2 high stairwells and this is labor only no material. It took me about a month and a half by myself. Also fixing exisiting walls


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Also theses werent pro hangers so I had to fix alot of boxes and put in alot of screws I just dont want to give him the bill and him think its a bull**** price since I want to continue to do work for him


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a fair price your handing the man Corey ! IMO!! You deserve more!!! But?

In my area there are guys that could cut you in half with that price! No lie!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks I priced it out both ways and they were about the same sqft just 2500 sqft difference


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Also theses werent pro hangers so I had to fix alot of boxes and put in alot of screws I just dont want to give him the bill and him think its a bull**** price since I want to continue to do work for him


If you want to continue doing work for him don't insult the man with a lower price, and charge him what he told you to.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol trust me I dont want the lower price I rather have as much as I can I jusy want to make sure he doesnt think im crazy when I give it to him.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> Well this was my first big commercial job on my own. Before being on my own I ran my dads business he did the pricing but I know more or less how much stuff goes for. This contractor called me and I looked at the job and I told him it was 11 a sheet for 8 footers and up from that. Im almost done now maybe 2 more days and ill be done so I need to get the price right. 11$ a sheet comes out a little less then 35 cents a sqft for an 8 footer. Well the job was 640 sheets some about 2/3 were 8 footers and the rest 10s and 12s . Almost 3 boxes of beads and some beams needed to be flat taped. Well the contractor said I could just do the 640 sheets as 10 footers since there was alot of extras so I dont want to screw the guy over. Well with the rate of .35 a sqft that comes out to around 8900. Is that a good price or am I screwing him I live in mass


 If it took you 6 weeks @ 40 hrs per week that would only be $37 per hr. If you paid for materials well I would say you were robbed.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Its just for labor and I wasnt only doing that job did a couple other little ones while working there so some weeks it wasnt 40 hrs


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well that is good for you. But to be fair to yourself divide your hrs into what you got out of it and see if that is a fair price for yourself. Perhaps $65 per hr would be a good start. Especially if you carry your own insurance and all the other constants you need.


----------

